# American from North Dakota



## jhilley (May 7, 2007)

Hi.  I am from North Dakota, one of the lowest populated states in the US.  We live in the Red River Valley.  The Red River is the only river in the US that flows north.  We have a 1999 Winnebago Brave 35U.  We are flying to the Netherlands this coming Sunday to spend 3 weeks in a rented motorhome traveling thru Europe.  We are picking up the motorhome in Mulheim an der Ruhr, Germany from McRent.  It is a Deffleffs 1A.  We are taking this trip as a graduation gift for our daughter who is graduating from the University of Minnesota.  We enjoy wild camping (boondocking in US) in the Arizona and California desert during the winter and where ever we go in the summer.  We belong to several RV clubs, WIT, Escapees, Good Sam and FMCA.  We would appreciate any suggestions some of you veteran european wild campers may have.

John, Cathline and Kathryn Hilley


----------



## Trevor (May 7, 2007)

jhilley said:
			
		

> Hi.  I am from North Dakota, one of the lowest populated states in the US.  We live in the Red River Valley.  The Red River is the only river in the US that flows north.  We have a 1999 Winnebago Brave 35U.  We are flying to the Netherlands this coming Sunday to spend 3 weeks in a rented motorhome traveling thru Europe.  We are picking up the motorhome in Mulheim an der Ruhr, Germany from McRent.  It is a Deffleffs 1A.  We are taking this trip as a graduation gift for our daughter who is graduating from the University of Minnesota.  We enjoy wild camping (boondocking in US) in the Arizona and California desert during the winter and where ever we go in the summer.  We belong to several RV clugs, WIT, Escapees, Good Sam and FMCA.  We would appreciate any suggestions some of you veteran european wild campers may have.
> 
> John, Cathline and Kathryn Hilley


Welcome jhilley Good luck with your trip I hope all go's well for all of you's. 
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## guest (May 7, 2007)

a *BIG* welcome mate


----------



## sagart (May 20, 2007)

And a hello from remote Scotland. Our daughter, husband & three legged(!) dog now live in Oregon.
Until she managed to get through the immigration & work process for the US., they used every four years, to fly to Seattle from the UK.
Then buy a motorhome, drift down to Tijuana, return north and resell it.
Oddly enough they always sold it for more than they paid...the purchasers always seemed fascinated to buy from an English girl with waist length hair who owned one of 3 Z28's in the same family in Torquay, South Devon.


----------

